# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διαδρομος STEALTH 20

## kostas-23

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Ξαφνικά,μετα απο 9 χρόνια λειτουργίας ο παραπανω διάδρομος σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί.Ο τάpητας  με το χέρι μου γυρίζει,αλλά με το START δεν γυρίζει.Kάνει όμως εκείνο  μπι,μπι,μπι συνέχεια.

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.Το πιθανότερο είναι η πλακέτα να καηκε είναι πολύ συχνό.Λαδωνες τον τάπητα και αν ναι με τι ;;Με σπρέι ή με λάδι σιλικόνης.Ποσο καιρό έχεις τον διάδρομο και αν έχεις αλλάξει ποτέ τάπητα.Επισης πρεπει να γίνει σωστή μέτρηση στο μοτέρ ώστε να δεις αν έχει αρπάξει(καλύτερα σε μάστορα μόνος σου δε θα καταλάβεις).Ότι θες στείλε μου να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## kostas-23

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και για την προθυμία σου να βοηθήσεις  Χρήστο..Ειναι αλήθεια οτι δεν τον λαδώναμε τακτικά. Χρησιμοποιούσαμε ενα σπρέϊ. Στο πίσω μέρος του διαδρόμου, κάτω στο πάτωμα, βλέπω πολλά κατάλιπα,  τα οποία  φαίνεται προέρχονται απο την τριβή του διαδρόμου.Επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί λίγο με τα ηλεκτρονικά,θα ήθελα να μου πείς Χρήστο,  τι ενδείξεις πρέπει να μετρήσω στο μοτερ.Πολύμετρο έχω.  Επίσης εδιάβασα ότι υπάρχει ένα τρανσίστορ MOSFET, αυτό τί κάνει? Μήπως υπάρχει σχέδιο για την πλακέτα του διαδρόμου?
 Εμέτρησα την τάση που πάει στο Μοτέρ και ευρήκα  χωρίς σύνδεση στο μοτέρ 305 volt, αλλά όταν  συνδέω τα καλώδια στο μοτέρ ειναι 6,5 βολτ.Δεν επροχώρησα περισσότερο.Ειδα ομως κάτω δύο μεγάλα τρανσιστορ η κάτι άλλο.Πού να κοιτάξω πιό πέρα?  Η αντίσταση του μοτέρ ειναι 5,6 ΩΜ.
Πάμε στην πλακέτα. Μπροστά απο την γέφυρα,BR 356L υπάρει μία αντίσταση 5,6kΩ,η οπία ειναι εν τάξει.Μετράω την αντίσταση στην γέφυρα και μου δείχνει απο ~ πρός + έξοδο,2,5 ΜΩ, το ίδιο απο ~ πρός -,1,5 ΜΩ. Νομίζω οτι εδώ κάτι συμβαίνει.Δεν προχώρησα πιό κάτω.

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.Dc moter ωμικα θα έλεγα είναι άχρηστη μέτρηση.Το μοτέρ πρεπει να τροφοδοτείται με χαμηλή DC τάση αρχικά  και να βλέπεις το ρεύμα που τραβάει με ελαφρύ φορτίο (δηλαδή χωρίς άτομο πάνω, απλά στο ράουλο ) αλλά και με άτομο.Ο τάπητας θέλει λάδωμα όχι με σπρέι αλλά με λάδι σιλικόνης .Τα σπρέι είναι για τα σκουπιδια.Αμα μετράς 305v είναι καμμενη η πλακέτα.Αμα μπορείς μέτρα το mosfet/igbt....Ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο.Να υπολογίζεις ότι θα πρέπει να πας σε μαστορα το μοτέρ γιατί δε μπορείς μόνος να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα αν έχει αρπαξει.Επισης να υπολογιζεις ότι θες και νέο τάπητα γιατί στα 9 χρόνια λογικά δεν άλλαξες ποτέ.Αν δεν τα κάνεις αυτά ότι και να κάνεις στην πλακέτα ζήτημα χρόνου να ξανακάει ακόμα και να τη  φτιάξεις....εκτος σπάνιων περιπτώσεων να μην κάψει πλακέτα ξανα..Προσοχη στον πυκνωτή των 400v αν επιχειρήσεις να το επισκευάσεις εσυ εχει 325v!.Οποτε συνοψιζουμε:Τάπητας αλλαγή ,λάδι σιλικόνης,μοτέρ τσεκ σε μάστορα(όχι που πάνε κάποιοι με μπαταρίες και τα μετράνε) και επισκευή πλακέτας.Καλη συνέχεια.

----------


## kostas-23

Καλημέρα Χρήστο,μόλις τώρα ξεκόλλησα το G4PC40U και το βρήκα βραχυκυκλμένο από όλα τα ποδαράκια.Ξεκόλλησα και το HER3006PT το οπίο μου δείχνει απειρα ω. Θα τα αλλάξω και τα δύο και θα σας πώ τα νέα. Πρώτα πρέπει να τα παραγγείλω.

----------


## gep58

1- 


> Μετράω την αντίσταση στην γέφυρα και μου δείχνει απο ~ πρός + έξοδο,2,5 ΜΩ, το ίδιο απο ~ πρός -,1,5 ΜΩ.


2- 


> Καλημέρα Χρήστο,μόλις τώρα ξεκόλλησα το G4PC40U και το βρήκα βραχυκυκλμένο από όλα τα ποδαράκια.Ξεκόλλησα και το HER3006PT το οπίο μου δείχνει απειρα ω. Θα τα αλλάξω και τα δύο και θα σας πώ τα νέα. Πρώτα πρέπει να τα παραγγείλω.


Προτείνω πρώτα απ' όλα να ψάξεις στο διαδίκτυο και να ενημερωθείς σωστά για τον έλεγχο διόδων με πολύμετρο.

----------


## pliktras

> Καλημέρα Χρήστο,μόλις τώρα ξεκόλλησα το G4PC40U και το βρήκα βραχυκυκλμένο από όλα τα ποδαράκια.Ξεκόλλησα και το HER3006PT το οπίο μου δείχνει απειρα ω. Θα τα αλλάξω και τα δύο και θα σας πώ τα νέα. Πρώτα πρέπει να τα παραγγείλω.


Καλησπέρα.Είναι igbt και ειναι βραχ/νο .Το HER3006PT ειναι διοδος ισχυος  παράλληλα στο φορτίο(μοτερ).Βάζεις το κόκκινο του πολυμέτρου στο πόδι 1 και το μαυρο στο 2 και θα μετράς δίοδο το ίδιο πάλι με το κόκκινο στο 3 και το μαύρο στο 2 πάλι θα μετράς δίοδο,  ε μέτρα και ανάστροφα ξέρεις τι θα δείς.Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## kostas-23

Χρήστο, το HER3006PT  το ξανακοίταξα και ειναι εν τάξει. Πιστεύω,αν αλλάξω το G4PC40U, να διορθωθεί το λάθος. Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις πληροφορίες σας.

----------

